# Solved: Internet Explorer 7 " Address is not valid - http:/// "



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

After I surf on the internet for an extended amount of time, I get the "address is not valid" message along with " http:/// " in the URL bar. Why does this keep happening?

After this happens, I try to access the internet through internet explorer and I keep on receiving the same message. Also, when I try to access the internet through other programs, they cannot find any internet connection. When I want to re-gain connectivity, I need to restart the computer in order to have an internet connection again.

How do I fix this?

Windows XP Pro SP2.
Microsoft Internet Explorer 7.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Follow the instructions that the security gurus in the SECURITY forums give to download, install and post a hijack this log.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

*SIGH*

How about following up on this thread 

http://forums.techguy.org/security/582471-solved-hijack-log-anything-wrong.html

I'm going to close the one here.


----------

